# PLEASE READ



## Sean1997- (Nov 9, 2015)

I have recovered after going through dp for about 11 months. Instead of popting my story id just prefer if you'd reply, asking me questions and ill answer your queries. Thanks a lot for your responses I'm more than happy to help you lot in any way because a lot of people on here have helped me tremendously with a special mention to micah, Bruce wayne (Andrew I think) who helped me develop some very theoretical analogies that have helped me over come this 100%!

If you follow my advice the somatic, dissociation disorder can be targeted and diminished with intense exercises, to exhibit any negative energy associated with the anxiety, paranoia and panic disorder that simultaneously clutches with the dp/dr, more often than not.

I look forward to your response!


----------



## wh0me (Jan 26, 2016)

Did you have numb senses? Like smell, Numb body, and numb emotions? Insomnia?

And yes, of coarse, please explain what helped, thanks


----------



## Freddy_Fred (Mar 4, 2015)

To those who got DP/DR from seemingly out of nowhere in the form of a panic attack, do you believe that there could be an underlying physiological cause? Hormone deficiencies and imbalances? Toxicity? I've been diagnosed with both.


----------



## Sean1997- (Nov 9, 2015)

I believe that metal toxicity, as well as mold toxicity, hormonal deficiencies and Lymes disease can cause dp from a somatic perspective. However, many people who develop dp from a panic attack have developed it due to a psychological overload of emotional stress,trauma and neglects. This causes an individual's amygdala to regulate almost a shut down of the conscious well being from the constant pressure of adrenaline and cortisol production. That's why people endure memory loss, loss sense of self as well as others and the world around them. An unfamiliar, almost foreign perspective of everything. Maybe this could be due to am almost semi seizure in the cerebrum that regulates behaviour, memory as well as the conscience consciousness of a human being. However this only gives a slight hormone imbalance as well as a loss of synapse neuro activity in regions associated with emotion, thought and general sense of awareness.


----------



## Sean1997- (Nov 9, 2015)

This is all theoretical and through logical tinkering with psychological aspects of this disorder or bad well being. So no empirical evidence can infer this so no arguing I'm only proposing my opinion. Thanks


----------



## 58779 (Jan 7, 2016)

How do you then release that tension, and what are the exercises you mentioned?

Great that you recovered.


----------



## Sean1997- (Nov 9, 2015)

The exercises are physical, mental and social. Physical being: going to the gym,the gym is a great way to release tension as well as increasing your alertness and keeping you grounded /distracted.

On a mental level I would really recommend meditation as well as listening to uplifting music. Whatever you're into listen to new songs too. Dancing and singing are also very good distractions from the dp because you are so engaged in these that there's no way that you could be thinking of dp when you are on the drug music. It's a great therapy I'd advise to do.

On a socal aspect. You just basically need to socialise and act on instinct, urge and feeling as opposed to rationalising a decision to accommodate the interests if others. You are your own person reinvent yourself as a new character:that's maybr a positive aspect of this.


----------



## Freddy_Fred (Mar 4, 2015)

Sean1997- said:


> This is all theoretical and through logical tinkering with psychological aspects of this disorder or bad well being. So no empirical evidence can infer this so no arguing I'm only proposing my opinion. Thanks


Absolutely. Totally understand where you are coming from. Interesting and informative. Thank you for taking the time to respond.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

did you have any co-morbid problems like anxiety/depression/panic attacks ? how important was socialising in your recovery? how did you get dp?


----------



## wh0me (Jan 26, 2016)

You come here and say your recovered? Your not recovered. Why are you still here obsessing over it? That's DP. Your not over it. Your still obsessed with it


----------



## Sean1997- (Nov 9, 2015)

Well this is the first time I've came on in 2 or 3 months so don't try and patronise me you idiot. The reason you have this is due to your negativity. You don't love yourself, therefore you can only emulate negativity to other people. Don't tell me that I'm obsessing over it. I came back to post my advice to people. If you have no helpful insight them don't bother to comment


----------



## Sean1997- (Nov 9, 2015)

Socialising was extremely important; if not the most important thing. And yes I was riddled with anxiety.although I did not endure constant panic it only occurred in the onset of this


----------



## Sean1997- (Nov 9, 2015)

And yes to answer your initial question. I did have complete pseudo insomnia, felt like I couldn't sleep for months. I had complete body numbness which is caused by the somatic reflex based on an unconscious level of a pain disorder from feeling neglect or an urge for attention, although you're not consciously aware. My mind was completely blank. No emotion, no inner voice, no motivation- almost suicidal.


----------



## Oliviah16 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi Sean. Totally agree with your natural way to and through the long and winding road to get over weird DP and dealing with DP. My experience with DP just comes and goes triggered by uncontrolled panic/anxiety attacks, which means, I may be feeling free from DP right now, but I can't assure myself that I'm not having it anymore next time, when I am an anxious person. So it's my anxiety that I'm working out now to avoid weird DP.

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Oliviah16 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi Sean. Totally agree with your natural way to and through the long and winding road to get over weird DP and dealing with DP. My experience with DP just comes and goes triggered by uncontrolled panic/anxiety attacks, which means, I may be feeling free from DP right now, but I can't assure myself that I'm not having it anymore next time, when I am an anxious person. So it's my anxiety that I'm working out now to avoid weird DP.

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## wh0me (Jan 26, 2016)

Sean. Honestly, i need a slap in the face every now and then. Even if its from a 19 year old.

I havent slept in almost 6 months since "this" happened.

So you think its because i'm negative? I would do almost anything to slip back through whatever door i went through. I attempted suicide twice since this happened, and never felt scared or regret about it.

I'm terrified. I dont know what to do.

I asked earlier what you would recommend, i'm at my end and would appreciate any advice possible! I'm numb, nothing makes sense to me, i go to a public place and i dont fit like i used to. Like i'm observing everyone from the outside


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Sean, did you get your inner voice back?? What about emotions?? Great lost!!!


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Post


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

Did you was dealing with vision issues? 
If the answer is yes did your vision return to normal?


----------



## opti (Jan 30, 2016)

Do u mean going to gem us the best thing I can do right now


----------



## Sean1997- (Nov 9, 2015)

Symptoms for me: vision, yes, was completely fucked up. It was like I was intoxicated with something looking through a glass bottle, with each frame per second slower, so everything was slow and dull. My hearing went bizarre too. I felt like I couldn't sleep; pseudo insomnia it's called. I was awake the majority of the time feeling depressed and suicidal. But then I told myself I've got to work myself out of this. I forced myself to be confident, talkative and to converse with people. This was extremely difficult but after a week orate so of intensely doing this, I realised that my inner voice was cropping back softly. Then up till today my positivity is through the roof I feel happy and elated. My sleep is back to normal my vision is better and I think normal but I can't tell for sure because I forgot what normal is aha. Keep it up-the hard work it is beatable!


----------



## jensen1010 (Mar 31, 2016)

Whome. It's you're


----------

